# Samsung SE11-Aura P8400 Arvid | Notebooks (S-Serie) aufrüßten?



## ronnykisser (17. Dezember 2012)

*Samsung SE11-Aura P8400 Arvid | Notebooks (S-Serie) aufrüßten?*

HI @ all,

ich besitze einen Laptop / Notebook, nähmlich den Samsung SE11-Aura P8400 Arvid (S-Serie) und ich wollte fragen, ob ich den Laptop aufrüßten kann bzw. ob es sinnvoll ist oder zu teuer wird? (CPU / GPU) 
Falls ihr mir eine Neuanschaffung vorschlagt, würde ich mich über eine Wertschätzung vom SE11 freuen. (neuwertiger Zustand)
Den umbau von CPU /GPU würde ich selber bewerkstellen.  
SSD hab ich schon ins Auge gefasst um die Performance im alltagsbetrieb zu beschleunigen. Auch bin ich mittlerweile seit Jahren von Vista auf Win7 umgestiegen.
Gerät war als Dektopersatz / Gamingsystem gedacht gewesen und lahmt mittlerweile bei aktuellen Spielen klar, da er nun in die Jahre gekommen ist. (CPU Auslastung bei 100%)

    Techn. Daten / Komponenten:

    Intel Core2Duo P8400 2x2,26GHz 3MB CPU
    4096MB DDR2 667/800MHz RAM
    320GB HDD
    Nvidia GeForce 9600M GT 512MB GPU
    BD / DVD+-RW dual layer Brenner
    Win 7 32-Bit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde mich über antworten freuen!

MfG


----------



## ronnykisser (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Samsung SE11-Aura P8400 Arvid | Notebooks (S-Serie) aufrüßten?*

HI @ all,

hat denn niemand einen rat für mich?
google weiß diesbezüglich auch keinen rat...

mfg


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo 

Notebooks kann man generell nicht aufrüsten  (warte seit Jahren auf sowas...). Nur die Festplatte und der RAM sind Austauschbar. (Ev auch das Display). CPU und GPU sind aufs Mainboard gelötet, deshalb geht das eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Samsung SE11-Aura P8400 Arvid | Notebooks (S-Serie) aufrüßten?*

Bei Notebooks und aufrüsten, kann man höchsten RAM, Platte und vllt auch bei älteren Modellen die CPU wechseln. Der Aufwand ist auch nicht ohne. 

Du bist besser beraten, wenn du dir einfach einen Neuen kaufst, sparst Geld und Nerven


----------



## ronnykisser (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Samsung SE11-Aura P8400 Arvid | Notebooks (S-Serie) aufrüßten?*

danke schonmal für eure antworten!

kann mir garnicht vorstellen das ich bei diesem modell die cpu und gpu nicht tauschen kann.
habe erst vor kurzen 3 etwas ältere notebooks repariert und dort die gesockelte cpu ausgetauscht.
auch die graka war einach zu wechseln da diese nur eine steckkarte war. 
so groß war der aufwand auch nicht da ich mich relativ gut in der materie auskenne...


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (8. Januar 2013)

Warum fragt du uns dann?

Schraubs auf und Schau rein


----------



## ronnykisser (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Samsung SE11-Aura P8400 Arvid | Notebooks (S-Serie) aufrüßten?*

weil ich nichts herstellerspeziefisches zum aufrüßten finde und eventuell jemand wissen könnte ob ich teile von anderen herstellern / produckten nutzen kann...

wollte das aufschrauben erstmal vermeiden um ihn nicht umsonst zu öffnen...


----------

